# Slc92's Corrado VRT Build Page



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

Hey fellas. I finally got some time to get this started. As some of you know I had a "modded" VF stage 2 kit on the car until recently. The kit has been sold to Flyweight. Good luck with it Andrew







In a nutshell, the charger was great on the street but I've gotten more into drag racing and don't wan't to lighten the car anymore so I need more power. I'm also not real confident in the V9's reliability when spun at or near it's max w/ alot of belt tension. Enter TURBO








This will be a pretty tame and simple setup at first due to funds and not feeling like breaking it for a bit. I was also curious to see if I could break even on what I sold the SC for








The parts:
Garrett T04E 60 trim/ T4 .69 AR P trim
ATP manifold (port matched)
3" ATP DP w/ custom WG recirc
Full 3" MBSP custom stainless exhaust w/ Magnaflow 
CX racing Intercooler 27"x 7"x 2.5"
CX racing 2.5" Alum piping kit
Silicone intakes.com couplers
DSR 256 cams
Mildly ported head (by me)
Stock motor 10:1
Stock intake manifold
C2 30# Dizzy chip
30# Bosch red top injectors
Autotech 10lb. flywheel
ECS tuning adj. FPR
Clutchnet yellow pp w/ stock disc(soon to be clutchnet 6 puck sprung)
Peloquin and Falken Azenis 615's to give traction a fighting chance.
Eurosport oil cooler
10-12psi boost.
Thinking 10psi ~280-300whp. I'll get the most out of that at the track and then go from there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Come on C2 42# Dizzy tune revisited








_Modified by slc92 at 4:18 PM 8-4-2008_

_Modified by slc92 at 5:44 PM 8-4-2008_


_Modified by slc92 at 10:11 AM 9-25-2009_


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Slc92's Corrado VRT Build Page (slc92)*

The turbo hotside and ATP mani getting cured in the oven after 2 coats of primer and 4 coats of VHT flameproof 2000*F High temp ceramic paint. I'm using it more to prevent rust. A turbo blanket and manifold heatshield should help w/ heat.








3"Downpipe and turbo w/out it's hotside








Test fitting the ebay intercooler behind the rebar. I don't have AC. The ONLY things I had to cut were the lower 7" off the upper rad support







and remove the power steering cooler line. Didn't touch the rebar, bumper, or lower rad support. It's a little tight still so I may need to trim a little more. The aim was direct airflow via the lower grill and the least amount of cutting. It's not centered but that's b/c I'm trying to avoid cutting off the tab where the AC condenser sits in case I ever wan't to reinstall AC. I may need to lose one or both tow hooks as well.











_Modified by slc92 at 4:14 PM 8-4-2008_


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Slc92's Corrado VRT Build Page (slc92)*

goodluck with it steve. 
low 12's on my blower coming soon


----------



## 1_slow_mk3 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: Slc92's Corrado VRT Build Page (-THROTTLE-)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Slc92's Corrado VRT Build Page (1_slow_mk3)*

I gotta say this VHT stuff looks pretty good. I'm not going to make claims as to a heat barrier etc. but after curing it 3 times in the oven and letting it cool you can't scratch the finish. For $20 for a can of primer and paint I'll say it's worth it just to prevent rust. Time will tell if it flakes off or not but I highly doubt it.


----------



## SUPERCHARGED-JETTA (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Slc92's Corrado VRT Build Page (slc92)*

Good luck on the build!!!


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Slc92's Corrado VRT Build Page (SUPERCHARGED-JETTA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUPERCHARGED-JETTA* »_Good luck on the build!!!

Thanks man. I wanted to be one of the few that carried that SC torch but after the V9 blew the first time it just didn't make sense to stick it out. Not much more power potential and the reliability for how hard I was pushing it was in doubt IMO. Had I had a V1 then I may have kept it. 
Good Luck with your car as well and keep us updated! You and Throttle are the only guys I know racing SC VR's anymore.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Slc92's Corrado VRT Build Page (slc92)*

I think you're crazy for adding all that extra weight.


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Slc92's Corrado VRT Build Page (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_I think you're crazy for adding all that extra weight.
















It's an excuse in case you are faster than me


----------



## vw1320 (Jul 11, 2000)

*Re: Slc92's Corrado VRT Build Page (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_
Good Luck with your car as well and keep us updated! You and Throttle are the only guys I know racing SC VR's anymore.









Nice progress already. I thought you were going to come out and play all motor for a little while? Either way hope to see you at the track soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Someone gives me a good enough reason and I will come out and play with the s/c again. Until then I am having too much fun all motor.


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Slc92's Corrado VRT Build Page (vw1320)*

That was the plan but I would have had to spend money on a few things to go back to NA(chip etc.) and you know it wouldn't have stopped there. I also didn't feel like pulling the manifold and swapping injectors either. Read:LAZY. I found a good deal on all this stuff and figured let's just do it once. It's cheaper and less time consuming in the long run. Oh yeah, and the car will be alot faster








Hope to see you out soon as well. Now that I've started I'm pretty motivated to get it done. 
By "give you a reason" do you mean someone getting close to that 11.659? Maybe Sam and Throttle will step it up and make it interesting http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Slc92's Corrado VRT Build Page (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_
It's an excuse in case you are faster than me









It's not 'in case' it's *when*








I could have loaned you my 92 distro Pchip had I known you needed one


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Slc92's Corrado VRT Build Page (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_
It's not 'in case' it's *when*








I could have loaned you my 92 distro Pchip had I known you needed one










You mean the P-chip that you remapped to have zero timing advance and a 4k rev limiter. Nice try








Seriously though, I was just anxious to get started. I don't really have the time for this build but I'm squeezing it in when I can. I'm finding out that working full time and trying to take two summer session classes isn't very fun http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: Slc92's Corrado VRT Build Page (slc92)*

check your PM's....
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif on the build so far. looking good.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Slc92's Corrado VRT Build Page (Noobercorn)*

good talking to you! give a ring when your bringin' up the parts for me to do!







josh


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Slc92's Corrado VRT Build Page (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_
You mean the P-chip that you remapped to have zero timing advance and a 4k rev limiter. Nice try









I can make it have no limiter if you want.. well *really* high like I'd want a limiter. It'd be hard to do burnouts but other then that it's money.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Slc92's Corrado VRT Build Page (need_a_VR6)*

subscribed


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Slc92's Corrado VRT Build Page (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_check your PM's....
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif on the build so far. looking good. 

Thanks bro. A few more parts, a few more full days on it, and w/ Josh's help at NLS the car should be on the road.
PM returned. You are the man. Corrado owners owe you big time


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Slc92's Corrado VRT Build Page (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_good talking to you! give a ring when your bringin' up the parts for me to do!







josh

Good talking to you too man. I will get those parts to you ASAP and then the car shortly thereafter for the exhaust install


----------



## vw1320 (Jul 11, 2000)

*Re: Slc92's Corrado VRT Build Page (slc92)*

It means exactly what it says - what you read into it is up to you








I'll be back out (na at least) once they stop forecasting for rain or 95 degree weather.


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Slc92's Corrado VRT Build Page (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_By "give you a reason" do you mean someone getting close to that 11.659? Maybe Sam and Throttle will step it up and make it interesting http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

matt and i had a good conversation about this...trust me im trying


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Slc92's Corrado VRT Build Page (vw1320)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw1320* »_It means exactly what it says - what you read into it is up to you










Pfff only 11.6, I'll be gunning for that on just the motor.


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Slc92's Corrado VRT Build Page (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_
Pfff only 11.6, I'll be gunning for that on just the motor.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: Slc92's Corrado VRT Build Page (slc92)*

paul will run that at 109 mph, steve will run 13.1 at 125 mph


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: Slc92's Corrado VRT Build Page (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_VHT.

Not sure what will happen with excessive heat from the turbo...
but I have exhaust manifolds from 20 years ago that are still good today.


_Quote, originally posted by *vw1320* »_I am having too much fun all motor.









Run anything recently? If so, shoot me the run down.


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_Pfff only 11.6, I'll be gunning for that on just the motor.









That's a decent time, for something with 2 less cylinders maybe. Damn.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Slc92's Corrado VRT Build Page (billyVR6)*

If I had two less cylinders I'd be gunning for 10.7s


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Slc92's Corrado VRT Build Page (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_paul will run that at 109 mph, steve will run 13.1 at 125 mph









Since the car isn't getting any lighter, after the Rota's at least, my game will have to be power and 60'. I really don't know what to expect from the turbo. Even w/ the #30 setup I'll have alot more power under the curve than w/ the SC. I should also be able to eek out another ~20 whp w/ the 30#'s. My best 60' was only a 1.91. Traction will be tougher as well though. 
No way the car doesn't run better than the 12.74 it did w/ the SC. I would say ~12.5 on the #30's and ~11.5 on the #42's. I think I can do better but those are realistic expectations I would say.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: Slc92's Corrado VRT Build Page (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_If I had two less cylinders I'd be gunning for 10.7s









Damn, and that's the truth too.
Those damn "street" cars.


----------



## Flyweight (Jan 15, 2007)

Good luck Steve!


----------



## vw1320 (Jul 11, 2000)

*Re: Slc92's Corrado VRT Build Page (need_a_VR6)*

Do it and I will be the first to congratulate you. Then I will sell the s/c and do a similar setup


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Slc92's Corrado VRT Build Page (vw1320)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw1320* »_Do it and I will be the first to congratulate you. Then I will sell the s/c and do a similar setup









By "it" I assume you mean 11.5? Start shopping for turbo parts








That's the current goal but I'm in no rush. When I get there I'm not sure what comes next so I'm gonna just enjoy getting there.
I'm in the process of changing careers so I don't have the time or $$ I once did. I also just got engaged, bought a ring, and now preparing for a June 09' wedding so I am as busy as it gets. The car may stay at the 30# setup for quite awhile








Thread related: 
Intercooler piping gets here tomorrow







Then it's off to Josh at NLS for some cutom bungs etc. as well as my downpipe for a custom wastegate recirc http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vw1320 (Jul 11, 2000)

*Re: Slc92's Corrado VRT Build Page (slc92)*

Lol I was replying to Paul saying he is going to do it all motor I just didn't bother quoting his post. As I have said in other threads I have had turbo vr6's in the past. They are fun and the power potential is there but its not really my thing. Not to say I won't have one again but its not high up on my list. 
So how much longer till you are up and running - two weeks give or take? It will be interesting to see what you think compared to the s/c.


----------



## SUPERCHARGED-JETTA (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Slc92's Corrado VRT Build Page (vw1320)*

Well if it will ever stop raining here in florida on race days i may get out there again with the 117 mph traps and get some better 60' times.
I also have a custom header to install at some point. I should be able to gain quite a few ponies there. 1320 im doin this on a stock motor with 205,000 miles on the clock


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Slc92's Corrado VRT Build Page (vw1320)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw1320* »_Lol I was replying to Paul saying he is going to do it all motor I just didn't bother quoting his post. As I have said in other threads I have had turbo vr6's in the past. They are fun and the power potential is there but its not really my thing. Not to say I won't have one again but its not high up on my list. 
So how much longer till you are up and running - two weeks give or take? It will be interesting to see what you think compared to the s/c. 

Oh, gotcha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm at least another month away. Still have to source some parts, mount the IC and piping, have some things custom welded and then the 3" exhaust done.
I hear you on the turbo. Power band wise it is probably my least favorite of the three. However, it has the most power potential by far as well as the most versatility which is why I chose it. Ten psi on the street, full comfort, safety, and conveniences(minus AC which I don't use). Push a button, slap on some slicks and run mid 11's over 120mph at the track. SC and NA just don't give you that option b/c they don't make enough power. You have to lighten the car and 60' the hell out of it. I started lightening the car w/ the SC and I just got sick of it. I miss my full interior, quiet(no SC whine) Corrado


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Slc92's Corrado VRT Build Page (slc92)*

I have 42# injectors now, therfore I must have 400whp. 10's shouldn't be hard.


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Slc92's Corrado VRT Build Page (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_I have 42# injectors now, therfore I must have 400whp. 10's shouldn't be hard.









400whp is twice what you have now. Shouldn't your ET half? 6.49








I saw high high 70's this weekend?







Maybe I'll brew a pot of coffee and pull an allnighter in the garage


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: Slc92's Corrado VRT Build Page (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_I have 42# injectors now, therfore I must have 400whp. 10's shouldn't be hard.









Man, if 10's are just an injector swap away...
I better dump these 30/34lbs. fast!!!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Slc92's Corrado VRT Build Page (billyVR6)*

We'll just put 160s in your car then.


----------



## corrado1409 (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: Slc92's Corrado VRT Build Page (slc92)*

Well, You were the only one besides me that I knew that was maxing out the V9. and now your going turbo? 
Well I do understand, I was/am looking at the same maybe next year GT35R or GT30R I do drive a LOT on the street. I'm leaning toward SPA b/c there seam to be no AC issues with that manifold.
There is a lot of SC kits for sale since gas went up. I did buy a 6-speed for my car so the turbo is for sure the next thing to go on.
Good luck with everything too. I'm also in two classes working full time and the GF is mad I don't spend enough time with her doing "her" stuff. So I do understand that side also


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Slc92's Corrado VRT Build Page (corrado1409)*

Light wheels got here today and pimped out my tensioner http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Downpipe WG reroute and 3" exhaust is still ~3weeks out so looks like I'm still a month away


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: Slc92's Corrado VRT Build Page (slc92)*

those wheels are rad, what are they?


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Slc92's Corrado VRT Build Page (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_those wheels are rad, what are they? 

Rota Slipstreams 15x7, 5x100, ET35. I bought em mainly for the price($120) and weight(12.5lbs) but I can live w/ the looks as well.
If you know anyone that wants my old 17" setup LMK. That's what I showed the car w/ at WF and H20 last year.


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Slc92's Corrado VRT Build Page (slc92)*

Pretty much got the last of my parts. Silicone couplers, Tbolt clamps, air filter, oil T-fitting. Here are some pics of test fitting everything. It looks like everything is going to work and fit well. It's getting there
















Alternator pulley needs to go! It's one of the last ugly parts left on this engine.








This shows the fittment of an ATP exhaust mani, on center T4 turbo, and stock intake manifold. It's tight but not too bad. SRI is nice but too pricey right now. 








I ponied up and bought Kinetics intake pipe. It will make pcv and diverter valve routing easier.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: Slc92's Corrado VRT Build Page (slc92)*

where are you going to plum the DV on the IC piping?
something like this would be an easy option.....


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Slc92's Corrado VRT Build Page (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_where are you going to plum the DV on the IC piping?
something like this would be an easy option.....









I can't see the pic Mike but the IC pipe going into the throttle is getting a 1" bung welded for DV, and a 3/4" bung for ISV. I'm going to run a 3/4" one way check valve between the ISV and intake manifold so I don't lose boost.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: Slc92's Corrado VRT Build Page (slc92)*

just delete yer ISV. it is a waste of space.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: Slc92's Corrado VRT Build Page (Noobercorn)*

here is a link to what i was talking about............
http://www.siliconeintakes.com...44502


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Slc92's Corrado VRT Build Page (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_just delete yer ISV. it is a waste of space. 


I read what you went through but IMO you had a bad ISV. I don't see how a properly working ISV w/ a check valve will cause any issues. I'm going to give running it a shot. I had no issues running it w/ the SC. I mainly wan't it for that cold start idle and if I ever put AC back in(yeah right).
Josh is going to weld a bung in my IC pipe for me. If it causes any problems then it's history


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: Slc92's Corrado VRT Build Page (slc92)*

i have zero cold start issues, and ZERO idle issues. both are rock solid. 
i see it as a ticking time bomb, and just a huge boost leak waiting to happen.


----------



## NC-G60 (Feb 28, 2003)

Nice


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Slc92's Corrado VRT Build Page (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_i have zero cold start issues, and ZERO idle issues. both are rock solid. 
i see it as a ticking time bomb, and just a huge boost leak waiting to happen. 

I hear ya. I've had none of those issues either w/ ISV. We'll see how it goes.
Mike, I'm going to get you a T-shirt made up. Big red circle w/ an ISV in the middle and a big red line through it.










_Modified by slc92 at 10:37 PM 8-26-2008_


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: Slc92's Corrado VRT Build Page (slc92)*

and i will get you a t-shirt that says "overthunk"
turn yer boost up you bitch, go now!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 92gtikid (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: Slc92's Corrado VRT Build Page (Noobercorn)*

Looking good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: Slc92's Corrado VRT Build Page (92gtikid)*

very cool, added to watched! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Slc92's Corrado VRT Build Page (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_and i will get you a t-shirt that says "overthunk"
turn yer boost up you bitch, go now!!!!!!!!!!!


Nah, thinking things through has always caused me to make the right choice so I stick with it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Even the decision to go SC was the right one at the time for what I knew. Had a blast with it, had no drivetrain issues launching hard on slicks, and I broke even on my IC turbo setup with what I got for the SC








As for the boost, let me get it running first


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: Slc92's Corrado VRT Build Page (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_
I ponied up and bought Kinetics intake pipe. It will make pcv and diverter valve routing easier.


how much did that set you back?


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Slc92's Corrado VRT Build Page (Grabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grabbit* »_
how much did that set you back?

Not cheap. About $100 shipped. You can find pipes w/ 1" bungs welded in pretty cheap but they don't have the 3/4" bung for pcv.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: Slc92's Corrado VRT Build Page (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_
Not cheap. About $100 shipped. You can find pipes w/ 1" bungs welded in pretty cheap but they don't have the 3/4" bung for pcv. 

also, the ~ 30* bend makes for a clean install.


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Slc92's Corrado VRT Build Page (Noobercorn)*

I finally got some time to work on the car today. I got my 3" ATP DP back from Josh at NLS. He did a custom wastegate recirc on it. It came out real nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I painted the DP with VHT flameproof primer and paint then cured it in the oven. The can said silver but it looks grey to me http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif I wrapped it with header wrap to try and keep the heat down in the bay. 
I also ported the ATP manifold outlet to match the T4 turbo flange. It's obvious the manifold was made for a T3 as I took alot of material out.
I made two heatshields, one for the firewall and one for the manifold. I think I'm doing a turbo blanket this week so that should be it for heat and it will hide the scratches on the painted hotside. I have a couple days off this week so I may be up and running by Thursday


 







Custom WG recirc.








The two heatshieds I made








The ATP mani gasket matched to a T4


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Slc92's Corrado VRT Build Page (slc92)*

It runs w/ no leaks!! Haven't driven it yet as I still need to secure the front bumper. Alot of the recirc valve, idle valve, pcv stuff is temporary. I kind of threw it together w/ what I had. 
Plans are to stay 30# tune, get 300whp out of it and maximize it at the track. I don't have the time or money right now for an obd2 swap, 42#, breaking stuff, etc. etc. 


































_Modified by slc92 at 8:51 AM 10-6-2008_


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: Slc92's Corrado VRT Build Page (slc92)*

absolutely awesome!!!!!!!!!! 
may i officially welcome you to the dark side!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Slc92's Corrado VRT Build Page (Noobercorn)*

exhaust time!?


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Slc92's Corrado VRT Build Page (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_exhaust time!?









I know. Gotta pay tuition first so I'm not working on cars for the rest of my life http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Most likely after tax returns. 
I'm thinking 10-12psi intercooled, cams, and full 3" should get me 300 whp and max those inj.


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Slc92's Corrado VRT Build Page (slc92)*

Just drove it and I absolutely love it.







It hits 5psi by ~3k rpm. Full boost is ~3800 ish. NO traction issues but only at 7.5 psi. Intercooler seems to be working as the pipe going into the IC is really hot and the one leaving it is ambient temp http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Still running really rich and not idling perfect but that's usually normal for this software until it adapts from my experience.
Bottom line. The car is more fun on the street than the SC even at less boost b/c you can have fun from 3-5k rpm
Question. I was hitting 10 psi my first few times boosting then it fell to 7.5psi which is the spring that should be in there. Is this normal for a new wastegate?
Now I just have to make sure it runs at least a 12.8 or better or Paul(need_a_vr6) will laugh at me











_Modified by slc92 at 1:24 PM 10-6-2008_


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: Slc92's Corrado VRT Build Page (slc92)*


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Slc92's Corrado VRT Build Page (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_
Now I just have to make sure it runs at least a 12.8 or better or Paul(need_a_vr6) will laugh at me









looking good steve...never thought id see the day you went turbo...so it better run better than a 12.7 even. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Slc92's Corrado VRT Build Page (-THROTTLE-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-THROTTLE-* »_
looking good steve...never thought id see the day you went turbo...so it better run better than a 12.7 even. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

It will. It may just take some time to work out the launch, shift points, etc.


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Slc92's Corrado VRT Build Page (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_
It will. It may just take some time to work out the launch, shift points, etc.

gotta relearn how to drive it, thats a given. still going to run the 22's?


----------



## 2.0t mk2 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Slc92's Corrado VRT Build Page (-THROTTLE-)*

looks good


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Slc92's Corrado VRT Build Page (-THROTTLE-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-THROTTLE-* »_
gotta relearn how to drive it, thats a given. still going to run the 22's?

Yeah, no more $$ on the car. I broke even on the turbo setup for what I sold the SC for. I'll be running 22"s, peloquin lsd, stock 3.65 R&P, and Koni Coilovers cranked full stiff. I'm limited by the MAF and injectors so ~10-12psi will be it for me. 
The turbo has a much broader powerband. If I can keep traction the car "should" be faster than the 12.74. We shall see


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: Slc92's Corrado VRT Build Page (slc92)*

Congrats man! I know of some people that run 1 bar with that SW and inj. get a meth kit. they can be had for cheap these days!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Slc92's Corrado VRT Build Page (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_
Now I just have to make sure it runs at least a 12.8 or better or Paul(need_a_vr6) will laugh at me










I'll laugh anyway.


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Slc92's Corrado VRT Build Page (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_
I'll laugh anyway.









I'll make sure my spoilers down so I can see you laughing in my rear view















In all seriousness I can't wait to get out there w/ this setup. Like the SC, I don't think many guys push the 30# tune at the strip. 


_Modified by slc92 at 10:55 PM 10-6-2008_


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Slc92's Corrado VRT Build Page (slc92)*

the boost you build should depend on how free flowing your exhaust is.
do you have an exhaust on it now? or just open downpipe?
if youre running an open downpipe, i could see it overboosting to 10psi and then catching back up to lower it to 8psi or so.
i had that when i had the open dump on my WG. it sure was fun, but too loud for an old fart like me. 
welcome to the dark side.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Slc92's Corrado VRT Build Page (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_
I'll make sure my spoilers down so I can see you laughing in my rear view

















Rear view? Don't forget the tree counts and I've been cutting a lot of .01x's


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Slc92's Corrado VRT Build Page (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_
Rear view? Don't forget the tree counts and I've been cutting a lot of .01x's
















Gotta work on the tree. I've always just focused on ET/launch in the past so I have some work to do there.


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Slc92's Corrado VRT Build Page (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_the boost you build should depend on how free flowing your exhaust is.
do you have an exhaust on it now? or just open downpipe?
if youre running an open downpipe, i could see it overboosting to 10psi and then catching back up to lower it to 8psi or so.
i had that when i had the open dump on my WG. it sure was fun, but too loud for an old fart like me. 
welcome to the dark side.









3" ATP DP w/ custom WG recirc into 2.5" TT w/ test pipe. It was weird. The first 4-5 pulls I hit 10 psi every time. Since then it hits 7.5 and creeps up to 8. The sticker on the Tial box says .5 bar so ~7.5 psi is right. Wonder where the 10 psi came from at first?
Yeah, I'm old too man. No open dump for me either http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif The car is Much quieter than the SC and even seems quieter than when I was NA. I actually prefer it. The turbo really quiets it down. One of the reasons I switched. I would get home from the track w/ the SC and wake up my neighbors pulling into the garage.


_Modified by slc92 at 11:24 PM 10-6-2008_


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: Slc92's Corrado VRT Build Page (slc92)*

I ran my car open dump and open 3" downpipe. It was boosting 10psi on the 9psi spring. Steady 10psi with no creep.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Slc92's Corrado VRT Build Page (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_ I would get home from the track w/ the SC and wake up my neighbors pulling into the garage.


They woke up from me pulling in my garage.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: Slc92's Corrado VRT Build Page (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_I don't think many guys push the 30# tune at the strip.

G60 injectors (lower rate), Ford Reds, with chips and FMU's were pretty common, back whenever. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Slc92's Corrado VRT Build Page (billyVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billyVR6* »_
G60 injectors (lower rate), Ford Reds, with chips and FMU's were pretty common, back whenever. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

Love the sig http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: Slc92's Corrado VRT Build Page (slc92)*

Yep, that's been my VWsport for some time now.
Since the site is low traffic, I thought I should bring it over for the masses.
Ooops, did I just say masses???
I meant to say ass*es.


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: Slc92's Corrado VRT Build Page (slc92)*

total sell out.


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Slc92's Corrado VRT Build Page (punk rock kiel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punk rock kiel* »_total sell out.









I know your kidding but I had no choice really. I was going to continue to race/drive the car hard. I blew the V9 up in 6500 miles. I had to fight for two months to get it rebuilt under warranty. The next time would be on me. I wasn't going to pay for a rebuild every couple of years which easily costs what a new T series turbo does. I literally broke even $$ wise going from SC to VRT.
Some other reasons were the noise. My V9 was noisy from the start. Rattle, whistle, and it got pretty annoying. The turbo is quieter than NA. Us old guys like quiet








Power potential and usable boost were the other major factors. If I ever find and can afford another mint Corrado the current one will most likely go all out race car. I can make 700whp w/ a turbo vs. ~350whp w/ a SC. Usable power on the street was big as well. Full boost at ~3800rpm vs. 7k. 
I got a VF kit into the 12's easily w/ a little weight reduction and slicks w/ a bad 60'. That car was 12.5x capable all day. I felt like I did what I set out to do and proved alot of people wrong. Time for some new goals


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: Slc92's Corrado VRT Build Page (slc92)*

i was totally kidding. mine just didnt wanna play nice. once i parted the car i can now say the maf wasnt far enough away. but it ran great. 
now im in a honda.







ill rock it for a while til i can find a mk2 again. and its not a stock honda, so its deffinitly quick and fun.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: Slc92's Corrado VRT Build Page (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_Goal: 11's on 30# inj.

I liked the other signature better.
At least I see your goal is a common one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

